# NAF Oestress



## HollyWoozle (29 May 2010)

Does it work?

Belle has been on Stroppy Mare for a little while now but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. I think I will run her to the end of this tub and if there's still no difference, I'd like to give NAF Oestress a try. Does anybody have any experience of this? Positive or negative.

Seeing as I gave jelly tots in my other post, I think this time we'll go for... whoopie pies (they're the cool new fashion in baking and I'm going to make some later!).


----------



## sonjafoers (29 May 2010)

Didn't seem to make any difference at all to my 2 mares - sorry!!


----------



## Liesel (29 May 2010)

Didnt make any difference to my mare either, although my friend swears by it.


----------



## monkeybum13 (29 May 2010)

IME it's brilliant stuff.

Has worked wonders on my mare, she only needs 25ml (even when in season) and she's a different horse


----------



## Izzwizz (29 May 2010)

Seems to do the job for my mare, been using it for a long time now.


----------



## claireelizabeth (29 May 2010)

Def takes the edge of our pony but it is quite expensive.


----------



## kaya (29 May 2010)

i had that for my old mare (its really funny coz her name was called belle aswell) lol. i found with her that she was best on mollychaff calmer its great stuff it really calmed her down, i have also used it on other horses and it has worked on them as well. here is the website for you to have a look at. xx

http://www.horsehage.co.uk/MC-Calmer.html


----------



## Happy Hunter (29 May 2010)

Ive got friends who think both ways - but they say you have to try a couple of seasons long to see an effect 

EVERYONE says that some horses can dislike the taste of it though! not one for fussy eaters!


----------



## skint1 (29 May 2010)

My mare (Bella similar name to Belle as well!)  had it last year and this year, last year it seemed to work but this year not a bit. I liked it as a product because it also contains magnesium (which acts as a calmer) so we were disappointed when it didn't make a difference.

She is now on regumate and will be having a vaccine injection that stops them coming into heat if the regumate works. She gets almost unrideable, nappy, rearing, kicky... she is always a bit quirky but every spring it is like a switch turns in her head and all bets are off.

I also like mollichaff calmer, it is nice stuff, she isn't on it at the moment though as my daughter (who rides and manages her) is doing a high fibre diet with her to see if she can stop or reduce her wind sucking.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (29 May 2010)

My mare has been on it for years. I took her off it a few summers ago just to see if it made a difference and she was back on it again within a week!
I think it eases the discomfort of 'period pain'. 
Where the ovaries are is pretty much where the back of the saddle sits. If they are a bit sensitive in that area when they are in season and then someone sits on that bit then you can see why they would get a bit stroppy really.  I would lol.
Maybe if she isn't better with the one she is on, then maybe Naf will suit her better. I suppose you can only have a go.


----------



## HollyWoozle (29 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, really helpful. I always think that she's not that bad, and I suppose she isn't in the grand scheme of things, but whenever anything particularly bad happens (she broke her bridle, I fell off etc.) I consult my diary and it's always 3 weeks apart and she's in season.

I do understand that it must be uncomfortable for her though, I'd just like to try something to help.

Thanks!


----------



## kiss22 (29 May 2010)

Made no difference to mine im afraid, the only thing ive found which works is Regumate, but mine is a particularly difficult mare.


----------

